# rays, edible?



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

hey, if anyone out there knows how to clean a ray, please help me out

:hungry


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

This what you looking for?: http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic110850-14-1.aspx?Highlight=stung+ray


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank you Amanda, much appreciated. Have you ever tried them yourself?


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

^^ Nope.. Wouldn't mind trying it though.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

I know that they use ray wings for scallops when they arn't in season


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

They are delicious. Kind of hard to describe how to clean them. I just cut the wings off, then filet the meat off the cartilidge. Then filet skin off.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Are there certain types you can eat?


----------

